# Naughty Charlie girls first year at the Bridge



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

I just love all the pictures of Charlie! 
What a character!
I know she is having fun with my Smooch and Snobear at the Bridge and they are all watching over us!

I love the FRAGILE CIRCLE poem and the poem about ANGELS!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Karen I know you understand how I feel today and I hope she is having fun at the bridge with Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Such a sweet girl. You have her the best gifts a dog can get: a safe place to live, unconditional love and in the end, relief from her pain; a sweet resting place.

I'm so sorry for your loss. We all miss Naughty Charlie too.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this extremely sad day  Your naughty Charlie was such a special girl and the photos of her are beautiful. When you rescued her from the IRR you gave her such an amazing life, full of love and adventures. She was such a lucky girl to have found you and you were blessed to have her in your life. She was such a character who will never be forgotten. I bet your Charlie and my Daisy are playing together at the bridge and causing lots of mischief  Take care

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a very special girl your beautiful Charlie was, she was so lucky to have found you, and to experience true love and happiness. Special thoughts and wishes sent to you today, take care x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, Maggie, I can't believe it's been a year already. What a great collection of pictures of her! She really was a beautiful girl! Hugs from across the pond..


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a feeling that Charlie has many tales to tell all the bridge dogs, and have been thinking of you and Ray today.

AS MUCH AS I LOVED THE LIFE WE HAD AND ALL THE TIMES WE PLAYED
I WAS SO VERY TIRED AND KNEW MY TIME ON EARTH WOULD FADE
I SAW A WONDEROUS IMAGE THEN OF A PLACE THAT’S TROUBLE FREE
WHERE ALL OF US CAN MEET AGAIN TO SPEND ETERNITY

I SAW THE MOST BEAUTIFUL RAINBOW, AND ON THE OTHER SIDE
WERE MEADOWS RICH AND BEAUTIFUL – LUSH AND GREEN AND WIDE
AND RUNNING THROUGH THE MEADOWS AS FAR AS THE EYE COULD SEE
WERE ANIMALS OF EVERY SORT AS HEALTHY AS COULD BE
MY OWN TIRED, FAILING BODY WAS FRESHED AND HEALED AS NEW
AND I WANTED TO GO RUN WITH THEM, BUT I HAD SOMETHING LEFT TO DO.

I NEEDED TO REACH OUT TO YOU, TO TELL YOU I’M ALRIGHT
THAT THIS PLACE IS TRULY WONDERFUL, THEN A BRIGHT GLOW PIERCED THE NIGHT
TWAS THE GLOW OF MANY CANDLES SHINING BRIGHT AND STRONG AND BOLD
AND I KNEW THEN THAT IT HELD YOUR LOVE IN IT’S BRILLIANT SHADES OF GOLD

FOR ALTHOUGH WE MAY NOT BE TOGETHER IN THE WAY WE USED TO BE
WE ARE STILL CONNECTED BY A CORD NO EYE CAN SEE
SO WHENEVER YOU NEED TO FIND ME, WE’RE NEVER FAR APART
IF YOU LOOK BEYOND THE RAINBOW AND LISTEN WITH YOUR HEART

Run free Charlie and sleep softly


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful poem goldens mum

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

thinking of you Maggie


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Your pictures made me smile. I'm so sorry for this sad anniversary. Hugs to you and thank you for sharing your Naughty Charlie stories and pictures with us. Xxoo


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you on this difficult bridge day. Seeing all of the pictures of Charlie makes me smile. She might have had a bad start in life, but from the day that she met you, she had a wonderful life and home. Such a special girl!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and naughty Charlie on this bridge day. She was such a character and we all miss your girl.... Miss all your funny stories


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pictures of your sweet, naughty Charlie! Anniversaries are so tough. I'm sure that she's playing & being naughty with all of our bridge babies.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Tattoo*

I just love my tattoo which reminds me of Charlie every day and I think of her naughty ways when I am out walking Daisy Nala and Blarney we go passed some of the places were she used to play me up and I have to smile to myself  I always remember when a man said are you looking for her !!! he was dragging her out of his back garden and yes I was looking for her she went AWOL after a cat.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a nice way of remembering Naughty Charlie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I echo what others have said, she had a great life with you - The Best! She lives on in our memories never to be forgotten. Oh Charlie you were one special girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> I echo what others have said, she had a great life with you - The Best! She lives on in our memories never to be forgotten. Oh Charlie you were one special girl.


 
Thanks Patsy I knew you loved her as well such a sad day when she went to the bridge.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Bless you both, thinking of you and sending hugs and care your way. Such a lovely girl and so full of character, I am sure she's never far from you x


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

You know Maggie I was remembering the night you lost Charlie. I think it was the next day when i was travelling to the hospital to see Mum that I looked out of the car window and saw the cloud formation. Looked just like the photo of Charlie laid upside down, the one you had as your signature pic on Facebook. Too weird to be a coincidence don't you think? I wasn't looking specially for anything in the clouds, she was just there.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

Beautiful photos of a beautiful girl. So sorry you lost her so early. Thinking if you and understand your pain.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

You mean this one


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hugs to you on this sad anniversary-so sorry I'm just now seeing this.

Great pictures of Charlie, what a fabulous girl she was. I know you can't help but smile when you think of her.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hugs to you on this sad anniversary-so sorry I'm just now seeing this.
> 
> Great pictures of Charlie, what a fabulous girl she was. I know you can't help but smile when you think of her.


Although I shed tears for her still I also smile at her naughty ways


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes Maggie thats the pic. Just what i saw. Think she was letting us know she was happy.


----------

